# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Phá Deep freeze 6.61 và 6.62

## quanghuyz2007

chắc hẵn anh em ai củng đã từng sữ dụng qua tool phá deep freeze 6.3 (made in viet nam) rồi chứ. do 6.3 nay đã lổi thời, các quán nét nay đã up lên 6.61(bản full mới nhất hiện nay).

và với *deep freeze password remover6.6x* bản quyền của malaysia mình mới tìm được và post lên cho anh em thữ nghiệm.

mình đã test trên bản *deepfreeze 6.61.020.2822* và rất thành công 100%.


​
cách dùng rất đơn giản. chỉ cần mở lên. click vào nút như hình hướng dẫn. vì font của malaysia nên máy tính chỉ hiện thị như vậy.

khi click xong. ấn tổ hợp phím: ctrl+shift+alt+f6 để mở df. ấn ok(không cần nhập mật khẩu) là vào dc bảng điều khiển. và tất nhiên việc còn lại là của các bạn

link down (mf)

http://www.mediafire.com/?tfwq5olfmcb410m

note: nếu link bị die bạn hảy liên lạc với yahoo: [email protected]. mình sẻ gữi link khác cho các bạn.

nếu có ích thì thank mình cái nha!!!

----------

